# 7 pigeons for Adoption / Foster / Sale



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

My life took a sudden drastic turn recently and now I am looking to move to central Oregon and I need to find a permanent or temporary home for my lovely birds. 

I have for potential Adoption / Foster / Sale in Oregon (I don't want to ship.):

A. 4 All White Racing Homers, Young Birds, I believe I have two female and two male birds. They are not banded... For an adoption fee I would say $15 each or $25 a pair. I call the boys Zen and Tao, the girls Daisy and Rose.

B. 1 Tumbler male, not banded. He really struts his stuff. I call him Sir Reginald. (Sorry I don't have pictures up yet) As far as I can tell he's got the show quality look, but I'm just judging by breed standards I spotted online. He's got Pearl or Ivory colored eyes. Ivory or flesh colored talons. Pink Feet. Dark grey body with white wing tips. A white half moon just under his flesh colored beak, a white streak just above and behind his left eye. His neck fades from grey and green to grey and purple on his lower neck and chest. Adoption fee of $15.

C. 1 Danish Suabian male, banded from 2008 by the NPA. He is not of perfect show quality color. The spots on his wings are too bar like and not round or pearl shaped enough. The color on his underside stops too low on his chest. He would make a good pet bird or breeding bird for someone who likes color but doesn't show. I think his color is quite handsome. ... I would like to adopt him to someone who has a quality mate for him for the small adoption fee of $15.

D. 1 Rock Pigeon young bird rescue. I hand raised this bird from the time he was about 18 days old. He fell out of a nest in the barn. I call him Mac. He is free to GOOD home. I love this bird, but I have to move asap.

You can contact me here at Pigeon Talk any time. The birds can be shown in Damascus, Oregon (SE of Portland, Oregon). You could also email me at [email protected]


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can the pigeons be returned to the breeder you got them from?
I can take your feral rescue.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Charis,

Thank you for getting back to me. I would be happy to meet up with you if you can come to Damascus. I'm busy tomorrow and this morning, but this afternoon or evening I might be able to meet up with you. I'm not sure what later in the week or next week looks like yet. You helped me a lot when I first came to pigeon talk when Mac was just a little baby, I think I could be comfortable sending him with you. I've lost contact with a few of the people I got my birds from. I'm hoping to get into contact with an aviary in Albany that might be able to take at least some of the birds, I'm hoping they could come pick them up. I'm trying to move to the Albany, Lebanon, Corvallis area to be closer to some family that really needs me, and frankly I need them, right now. Things are complicated anyway and I need to make sure my birds are cared for. Thanks Charis.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Update:

I've been in contact with the aviary in Albany where they run a pigeon and wild bird rescue. I believe that my other 6 birds may be headed there next week. I'll keep everyone posted. *crossing fingers and saying a prayer*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lewella said:


> Charis,
> 
> Thank you for getting back to me. I would be happy to meet up with you if you can come to Damascus. I'm busy tomorrow and this morning, but this afternoon or evening I might be able to meet up with you. I'm not sure what later in the week or next week looks like yet. You helped me a lot when I first came to pigeon talk when Mac was just a little baby, I think I could be comfortable sending him with you. I've lost contact with a few of the people I got my birds from. I'm hoping to get into contact with an aviary in Albany that might be able to take at least some of the birds, I'm hoping they could come pick them up. I'm trying to move to the Albany, Lebanon, Corvallis area to be closer to some family that really needs me, and frankly I need them, right now. Things are complicated anyway and I need to make sure my birds are cared for. Thanks Charis.


I'm happy to come and get him. Call me. 503-957-8505


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Charis, I'm so happy that you will take at least one of these birds, I know you have a big heart... and take a pic when the baby arrive.... 


Ivette


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I just spoke to Charis on the phone and we are brainstorming ideas for the birds. I am trying to get back into contact with everyone that I got the birds from. I have found the website for the woman that I got the Danish Suabian from and I will be e-mailing her shortly. Thank you everyone for your continued support and advice.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

The birds are all taken care of now. Thanks Charis!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lewella said:


> The birds are all taken care of now. Thanks Charis!


Great news, Lewella! Thank you Charis for your part!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lewella said:


> The birds are all taken care of now. Thanks Charis!


no details!


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Charis took in Mac and Blue first. The next day she came back for the others and told me that they would be going to a friend in Prineville, OR who is building a big loft. Woopy for big lofts and well cared for birds!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The birds are doing great! The white homers and the tumbler, which we actually think is a Birmingham Roller, went to Prineville yesterday.
Mac and Blue are with me and settling in, in a large cage. They are quite devoted to each other and I gave them a nest box and timothy hay. Blue lays in the box and calls to Mac. Most often she joins him. 
All the birds love grated carrots, spinach and corn.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Those two look like happy birds.
Congrats


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a cute picture of the Homers...exhausted and fallen asleep in a white feathered heap. Too cute. I wish I could have kept them all.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

They are cute!
And they definetly look comfortable too
pigeons just have a natrual talent for warming our hearts


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

clucklebeed said:


> They are cute!
> And they definetly look comfortable too
> pigeons just have a natrual talent for warming our hearts


I agree..they are talented that way.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Here's a cute picture of the Homers...exhausted and fallen asleep in a white feathered heap. Too cute. I wish I could have kept them all.


They blend in with that blanket. I first glimpsed at the picture and thought there was like 8 birds in there  then found out there was only 3 when i looked back lol


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome pictures Charis! I'm glad that they look so happy and comfy.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigeon lower said:


> They blend in with that blanket. I first glimpsed at the picture and thought there was like 8 birds in there  then found out there was only 3 when i looked back lol


Same here! 
Haha 


Great pictures  Blue and Mac are two lovely birds!


----------

